# Dragonball Z : Broly The Second Coming



## Hatake_Kakashi_Sensi (Nov 18, 2005)

I say this movie is pretty funny if you think of it all though i hate that you see Videl too much >_>


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2005)

Good movie, thrid one sucks don't even bother watchin it.


----------



## JAPPO (Nov 19, 2005)

Ive seen this, never seen bio brolly tho.


----------



## Okeaninai (Nov 19, 2005)

It wasn't the best, but It wasn't the worst either. It had its funny moments. I'm thinkin about getting the dubbed version, but I don't know yet. How is the dub version? I'm not the biggest fan of Broli's english voice but ya know, whatever. 

Oh but the third one is an insult to the character of Broli - and one of the worst dbz movies. Ever.


----------



## Hatake_Kakashi_Sensi (Nov 19, 2005)

yea i didnt like bio broly that much but i liked the legendary super saiyan movie


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Nov 19, 2005)

Eh.. I liked it and it was pretty funny in some parts.


----------



## Neon (Nov 19, 2005)

Second one was ok.....havn't seen the dubbed version though

The third one is crap other then the fact that Krillin is used...and even gets to rescue 18


----------



## Hatake_Kakashi_Sensi (Nov 19, 2005)

One tat i really liked was the Janemba movie now that was awsome! XD


----------



## Okeaninai (Nov 19, 2005)

Hatake_Kakashi_Sensi said:
			
		

> One tat i really liked was the Janemba movie now that was awsome! XD



 

that was *the best *dbz movie, followed by movie 8. 

I don't remember Krillin rescuing 18 - where in the movie does he do that?


----------



## Hatake_Kakashi_Sensi (Nov 19, 2005)

I also like Bojack Unbound


----------



## Okeaninai (Nov 19, 2005)

hmm. been meaning to check the english version of that one out too. That one was good.


----------

